# Cleaning Paint Stripper from Gummed Up Brass Brushes?



## Lovegasoline (Sep 11, 2009)

When stripping detailed areas of framing and doors (with MANY! layers of oil and latex) after scraping and general stripping, then after using a putty knife to get as much of the gummed up paint out of detailed flutings, corners, and other difficult areas, I then use a broad brass brush that costs few bucks each. As usual, the brushes rapidly gum up with the removed glue-like stripper/paint slurry makes them dramatically less effective, eventually either completely gummed them up and/or gumming them up AND hardening making the brush useless. This occurs with the methyl chloride type paint stripper.

I dip the brush in mineral sprits to help scrub the spent stripper and paint out of the wood, and even store it in mineral spirits, but the brush still gets clogged. I understand the brush is a consumable, nonetheless I do not want to go through a ton of brushes and was wondering if anyone had any success in cleaning them, or keeping them clean before the stripper/paint slurry gums them up? 
If yes, how?


Thanks for any ideas.

PS: I’m content with the stripper (Kleen Strip). 80+-year-old stuff is slow going. I've also used I also used Peel Away 1 prior to hitting it with the Kleen Strip.


----------

